# X4: Foundations in der Vorschau - Unendliche Weiten



## David Benke (27. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *X4: Foundations in der Vorschau - Unendliche Weiten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *X4: Foundations in der Vorschau - Unendliche Weiten*


----------



## burzum793 (27. August 2018)

Der Vergleich mit SC paßt weder vom Spielkonzept her, weder inhaltlich noch der Singleplayer vs Multiplayeraspekt und vermutlich auch die Qualität die Egosoft liefern wird...


----------



## schokoeis (27. August 2018)

burzum793 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit SC paßt weder vom Spielkonzept her, weder inhaltlich noch der Singleplayer vs Multiplayeraspekt und vermutlich auch die Qualität die Egosoft liefern wird...



Was ist denn am Spielprinzip so viel anders als in SC? Man fliegt mit nem Raumschiff durch die Gegend und handelt und/oder kämpft auf Missionen oder einfach so? Davon abgesehen halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich das SC je fertig wird 
Und Qualität haben sie bis jetzt außer mit Rebirth immer abgeliefert. Die Spiele sahen zu ihrer Zeit super aus und von den Möglichkeiten her waren sie eigentlich allem was es in dieser Richtung gab überlegen. Und Modsupport hatten sie auch noch.


----------



## Hasamoto (27. August 2018)

Also nach X rebirth haben die noch viel gutzumachen.
Ich werde auf keinen fall die Katze im Sack kaufen sondern schön abwarten. was unabhängige tester sagen.
nochmal 50 Euro im sand setzen habe ich kein Bock drauf


----------



## Kellykiller (27. August 2018)

Ich liebe so Weltraumzeug. Wenn da so gigantische, abstrakte gebilde vor einer Wunderschönen Kulisse schweben.


----------



## weenschen (27. August 2018)

Ich war immer ein grosser X Fan, ab der ersten Stunde. Doch X Rebirth war die größte Enttäuschung, die ich je gekauft habe. Eine Frechheit sondergleichen. Da ich nur noch auf der One X zocken,  komme ich mangels Konsolen Port gottseidank gar nicht mehr in Versuchung einen weiteres Mal  Egosoft auf den Leim zu gehen.


----------



## Jakkelien (27. August 2018)

"Was mich noch etwas stutzig macht, ist der Mangel an Gameplay-Material"

Autsch!
Egosoft. Besser ihr verschiebt den Release aufs nächste Jahr. Started Crowdfunding falls nötig aber das hier müffelt doch schon wieder nach einem X-Rebirth-das-Spiel-muss-jetzt-raus-Fail.


----------



## Homerclon (27. August 2018)

Nur Screenshots? Eure Kollegen von der GameStar haben doch ein gut 8 Minuten langes Video zur GamesCom von Egosoft bekommen. Von GameStar-Exklusiv hatte ich gar nichts gehört.
Das Video wurde jedenfalls bei Youtube hochgeladen.




> Die Vorschläge, Basenbau oder den Besitz mehrerer Schiffe zu ermöglichen, machten X4 erst zu dem Spiel, was es heute ist.


Die Vorschläge müssen aber noch aus XBtF-Zeiten stammen, bereits in X2 (mit dem ich in X eingestiegen bin) war das möglich.


----------



## schokoeis (27. August 2018)

weenschen schrieb:


> Ich war immer ein grosser X Fan, ab der ersten Stunde. Doch X Rebirth war die größte Enttäuschung, die ich je gekauft habe. Eine Frechheit sondergleichen. Da ich nur noch auf der One X zocken,  komme ich mangels Konsolen Port gottseidank gar nicht mehr in Versuchung einen weiteres Mal  Egosoft auf den Leim zu gehen.



Hmmm wenn du ein so großer Fan bist verzeihst du Egosoft nicht mal einen Fehltritt? Ich habe mir zum Glück Rebirth nie gekauft nachdem bekannt war das man nur ein Schiff haben kann und irgendwas mit Dronengedöns, dafür habe ich in X2 und X3 tausende Stunden versenkt. Ich meine nicht man soll das blind kaufen, aber eine Chance kann und sollte man ihnen geben. Wenn das nix wird ist Egosoft nach dem Rebirth-Debakel eh Geschichte, was allerdings schade wäre. Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf weitere Infos und hoffe das es was wird. Ich seh mich schon wieder mit Zettel, Stift und Taschenrechner vor der Kiste hocken


----------



## Alreech (27. August 2018)

Das deutsche Star Citizen ?
Was hat euch Egosoft angetan das ihr deren Spiel gleich im Titel runtermacht ?


----------



## Longinos (27. August 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das deutsche Star Citizen ?
> Was hat euch Egosoft angetan das ihr deren Spiel gleich im Titel runtermacht ?



Und ich dachte sie wollen Egosoft gleich mal in höhen Aufwerten, die sie nie erreichen werden mit deren X Weltraum Spielen!


----------



## bettenlager (27. August 2018)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Hmmm wenn du ein so großer Fan bist verzeihst du Egosoft nicht mal einen Fehltritt? Ich habe mir zum Glück Rebirth nie gekauft nachdem bekannt war das man nur ein Schiff haben kann und irgendwas mit Dronengedöns, dafür habe ich in X2 und X3 tausende Stunden versenkt. Ich meine nicht man soll das blind kaufen, aber eine Chance kann und sollte man ihnen geben. Wenn das nix wird ist Egosoft nach dem Rebirth-Debakel eh Geschichte, was allerdings schade wäre. Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf weitere Infos und hoffe das es was wird. Ich seh mich schon wieder mit Zettel, Stift und Taschenrechner vor der Kiste hocken


   So sehe ich das auch! Ich habe Rebirth nie gekauft als klar war das man auf 1 Schiff festgenagelt ist (Bernd weiß halt was der Spieler will)  Aber da man in X4 wieder wechseln kann wird es auch gekauft selbst wenn es am Anfang verbuggt sein sollte.


----------



## weenschen (27. August 2018)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Hmmm wenn du ein so großer Fan bist verzeihst du Egosoft nicht mal einen Fehltritt? Ich habe mir zum Glück Rebirth nie gekauft nachdem bekannt war das man nur ein Schiff haben kann und irgendwas mit Dronengedöns, dafür habe ich in X2 und X3 tausende Stunden versenkt. Ich meine nicht man soll das blind kaufen, aber eine Chance kann und sollte man ihnen geben. Wenn das nix wird ist Egosoft nach dem Rebirth-Debakel eh Geschichte, was allerdings schade wäre. Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf weitere Infos und hoffe das es was wird. Ich seh mich schon wieder mit Zettel, Stift und Taschenrechner vor der Kiste hocken



Du meinst ich bin zu unverzeihlich? Vielleicht hast recht...


----------



## schokoeis (27. August 2018)

bettenlager schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch! Ich habe Rebirth nie gekauft als klar war das man auf 1 Schiff festgenagelt ist (Bernd weiß halt was der Spieler will)  Aber da man in X4 wieder wechseln kann wird es auch gekauft selbst wenn es am Anfang verbuggt sein sollte.



Und das wird es sein aber wenn sie zu alter Stärke zurück finden bleiben sie mit dem Support auch dran.


----------



## Drake802 (27. August 2018)

Vieles von dem was im Artikel als neu bezeichnet wird, gibt es schon in den Vorgängern. 
Den größten (EDIT: Community-)Wunsch hat Egosoft bisher ignoriert und zwar den einen Multiplayer Modus oder zumindest einen CoOp Modus. 
Nach ~20 Jahren finde ich die Begründung das die Engine das nicht schaffen würde unglaubwürdig. Ist ja nicht so als wenn sie die Engine nicht für jeden Teil aktualisieren würden.

Egosoft muss aber auch nicht das Rad neu erfinden (das hat bei Rebirth ja schon nicht funktioniert). Es reicht wenn sie einen soliden, logisch weiter entwickelten Nachfolger von X3 liefern. Genau das scheinen sie ja auch zu machen. 

Der Vergleich mit SC ist reines Klickbait und ziemlich peinlich! Außer das beide Spiele im Weltraum spielen, haben sie kaum was gemeinsam.


----------



## SpieleKing (27. August 2018)

Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt, den so ähnlich haben sie bis jetzt jeden Teil angepriesen! Ich meine (fast) alles was sie da erzählen war schon in den alten Teilen vorhanden. Naja jedenfalls bis zu Rebirth. Und was ist den aus den anderen Völkern geworden? Waren doch immer 5. Naja da es Egosoft ist, ist das Spiel erst in min. 2 Jahren spielbar und auch nur dank der Community. Naja mal abwarten.


----------



## HeavyM (28. August 2018)

Mit coop würd ich zocken, das ist auch das worauf ich mich bei SC frue wenn es mal in 10 Jahren als Spiel spielbarbar ist.


----------



## xdave78 (28. August 2018)

Wie kann man ein Einzelspieler Game mit einem (potenziellen) Spiel vergleichen, welches voll auf Massively Multiplayer setzt? Demnächst dann Cyberpunk 2077vsWoW?
Also ich find das zwar interessant, aber mit Coop wäre für mich ausschlaggebend es zu kaufen- hab eben deshalb noch nie ein X gespielt - dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade  Den Mehrwert zu zB ELITE kann ich jetzt auch nicht unmittelbar identifizieren.


----------



## Drake802 (28. August 2018)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Den Mehrwert zu zB ELITE kann ich jetzt auch nicht unmittelbar identifizieren.


Im Gegensatz zu Elite gibt es bei X einen kompletten, in sich geschlossenen Waren- und Logistikzyklus.  Jedes Produkt ist von einem anderen abhängig und muss produziert werden. Lagerbestände poppen nicht einfach auf sondern sind abhängig davon wann das letzte mal ein Frachter was gekauft hat, wie schnell nachproduziert wird und wie hoch der Preis ist. 
In der Hinsicht ist X wesentlich glaubwürdiger als ein ED bei dem nicht mal die Logistik glaubwürdig ist.
Ich will damit nicht gegen ED schießen sondern nur die Unterschiede aufzeigen. 
Auch wenn ED einem X schon sehr nahe kommt sind die Unterschiede doch noch so groß das man beide Spiele nicht vergleichen kann. 
ED hat dafür andere Vorzüge.

Das was man mit ED vergleichen könnte ist Evochron Legacy.


----------



## Jakkelien (28. August 2018)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Nur Screenshots? Eure Kollegen von der GameStar haben doch ein gut 8 Minuten langes Video zur GamesCom von Egosoft bekommen.


Doch das zeigt kein *Game*play.
Daran herrscht ledier ein beachtlicher Mangel.


----------



## cht47 (28. August 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> ... in sich geschlossenen Waren- und Logistikzyklus.  Jedes Produkt ist von einem anderen abhängig und muss produziert werden. Lagerbestände poppen nicht einfach auf sondern sind abhängig davon wann das letzte mal ein Frachter was gekauft hat, wie schnell nachproduziert wird und wie hoch der Preis ist.



Laut Chris Roberts soll genau das in SC drin sein. Ich meine die ersten Uralt Baker (2012/2013) hatten sicherlich alle X Teile durchgesuchtet. Ich für meinen Teil bin durch X2 erst richtig zum PC Gamer geworden. Durch dieses Spiel bin ich die ersten mal bis 1 Uhr oder länger wach geblieben um zu zocken.  Mir liegt also X besonders am "Gamer-Herzen" aber trotzdem war X4 einfach nur ein Schlag ins Gesicht und bis heute kann man es nicht anständig spielen. Ich hatte dem Game nach Release noch ein Jahr auf der Platte gegeben und hab immer die Patches beobachtet und dann nochmal probiert und ja.. enttäuschend. 

Auf jeden Fall war X der Hauptgrund für mich relativ viel Geld in Chris Roberts zu investieren. Ich denke aber nicht das Egosoft noch was raus bringen kann was sich ohne Coop durchsetzen kann wenn man SC/SQ42 im Rücken hat. Besonders wenn (hoffentlich) SQ42 2019 erscheint. 


tl;dr
Der Titel ist auf jeden Fall Clickbait, wenn hätte man Squadron 42 als Vergleich nehmen können aber auch das ist angesichts des Budgets ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Drake802 (28. August 2018)

cht47 schrieb:


> Laut Chris Roberts soll genau das in SC drin sein. Ich meine die ersten Uralt Baker (2012/2013) hatten sicherlich alle X Teile durchgesuchtet. Ich für meinen Teil bin durch X2 erst richtig zum PC Gamer geworden. Durch dieses Spiel bin ich die ersten mal bis 1 Uhr oder länger wach geblieben um zu zocken.  Mir liegt also X besonders am "Gamer-Herzen" aber trotzdem war X4 einfach nur ein Schlag ins Gesicht und bis heute kann man es nicht anständig spielen. Ich hatte dem Game nach Release noch ein Jahr auf der Platte gegeben und hab immer die Patches beobachtet und dann nochmal probiert und ja.. enttäuschend.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall war X der Hauptgrund für mich relativ viel Geld in Chris Roberts zu investieren. Ich denke aber nicht das Egosoft noch was raus bringen kann was sich ohne Coop durchsetzen kann wenn man SC/SQ42 im Rücken hat. Besonders wenn (hoffentlich) SQ42 2019 erscheint.
> 
> ...



Ich bin sogar schon seit X1 dabei  Obwohl ich in die Nachfolger lange nicht so viel Zeit gesteckt habe wie in den ersten Teil, ist die X-Reihe für mich immer noch eine Referenz in Sachen Wirtschaftssimmultaion im Weltraum. 

Auch wenn ich weiter oben darüber gelästert habe das es EGOSOFT bis heute nicht geschafft hat einen Co-Op oder MP zu bieten, ist es realistisch gesehen warscheinlich sogar unmöglich eine dedizierte Server Software dafür anzubieten. Grade weil X so Komplex ist wird es unheimlich viel Rechenpower brauchen um mehr als einen Spieler verwalten zu können. Im Singleplayer muss ja nur der Sektor berechnet werden in dem sich der Spieler grade befindet. Wie schwierig das ist lässt sich an Spielen wie Avorion erahnen. Dort stößt selbst ein Hochleistungs Root schnell mal an seine grenzen.  

EGOSOFT wird also nicht darum herum kommen ein X-Online mit einer sehr Leistungsstarken Serverfarm zu veröffentlichen wenn sie Multiplayer bieten wollen. Vielleicht reicht es aber auch tatsächlich die Spielerzahl bei dedizierten Server auf <5 zu begrenzen. 
Das sind natürlich alles nur Vermutungen. 

Der eigentliche Grund für den fehlenden Multiplayer liegt vermutlich in der Komplexität einen anständigen Netcode zu implementieren. Ich tippe mal das EGOSOFT dafür einfach weder das Geld noch die Manpower hat.


----------



## Feuerwalze (28. August 2018)

Nicht jeder steht auf Multiplayer! Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust ständig von Clans oder Trollen die sich ein Superschiff gekauft haben zerlegt zu werden!

Ich befürchte jedoch, dass X4 floppen wird. Nicht weil es ein schlecht es Spiel wird sondern weil viele Spieler vom Debakel um X-Totgeburt abgeschreckt wurden. Und wie es aussieht wird der Release dieses mal nicht besser als der letzte!


----------



## schokoeis (28. August 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Grund für den fehlenden Multiplayer liegt vermutlich in der Komplexität einen anständigen Netcode zu implementieren. Ich tippe mal das EGOSOFT dafür einfach weder das Geld noch die Manpower hat.



Und deswegen solln sie lieber die Finger davon lassen und ich hoffe das sie ein X im Stil von X2 oder X3 hinbekommen. 

Ich kann mir Koop aber bei X nur schwer vorstellen. Bei Kampfmissionen ja aber wenn man einen Komplex errichtet oder plant seh ich keine Vorteile das im Koop zu machen.

Edit: ein Nischenprodukt wars schon immer. Auch SC wird ein Nischeprodukt sein, deswegen nimmt ja auch kein großer Publisher viel Geld für sowas in die Hand.


----------



## Cyberthom (28. August 2018)

Multiplayer  nein danke.  ich möchte das Spiel  Offline genießen können  
Endlich mal  für die PS4 ein  echtes Weltraumspiel. ( ohne Murmeltierschleife


----------



## Drake802 (28. August 2018)

Feuerwalze schrieb:


> Nicht jeder steht auf Multiplayer! Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust ständig von Clans oder Trollen die sich ein Superschiff gekauft haben zerlegt zu werden!
> 
> Ich befürchte jedoch, dass X4 floppen wird. Nicht weil es ein schlecht es Spiel wird sondern weil viele Spieler vom Debakel um X-Totgeburt abgeschreckt wurden. Und wie es aussieht wird der Release dieses mal nicht besser als der letzte!



Ein X-Online brauche ich auch nicht ... aus genau diesem Grund 
Aber ein Multiplayer ohne PvP wäre schon was feines. Ich stelle es mir jedenfalls interessant vor mit jemandem zusammen den eigenen Konzern aufbauen zu können. 
Man muss ja nicht zwangsweise an der selben Station basteln 

Ob X4 wirklich floppen wird kann jetzt noch keiner sagen. Wenn doch dann wird es sicher nicht nur an X:R liegen. Dadurch werden die meisten höchstens vorsichtiger und warten auf Tests. Jeder Fan der X Reihe weiß das es bisher immer ~6 Monate gedauert hat bis ein neuer X Teil halbwegs rund läuft. Die Frage ist ob Egosoft begriffen hat das sie sich so was nicht mehr leisten können. Ein paar Bugs zum Start sind heute ja nichts ungewöhnliches aber gamebraker darf man sich nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Alreech (28. August 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> EGOSOFT wird also nicht darum herum kommen ein X-Online mit einer sehr Leistungsstarken Serverfarm zu veröffentlichen wenn sie Multiplayer bieten wollen. Vielleicht reicht es aber auch tatsächlich die Spielerzahl bei dedizierten Server auf <5 zu begrenzen.
> Das sind natürlich alles nur Vermutungen.


Google & Amazon bieten solche Serverfarmen als Service für MMOs.

Frontier Developments nutzt den Amazonservice für Elite Dangerous, und es gibt von Amazon ein Video in dem zwei Entwickler von Frontier recht ausführlich erklären wie das ganze funktioniert.
Der "Server" der die Simulation von Wirtschaft & Politik abwickelt ist z.B. hauptsächlich eine Datenbank.
Der Server auf dem die Systeme laufen in denen sich aktuell Spieler aufhalten wird von Amazon gestellt. Ist der Server zu 80 - 90% voll wird ein zusätzlicher für andere Spieler aufgemacht (es bleiben Slots offen wenn ander zu ihren Freunden joinen wollen).
Die Server in denen Kämpfe ect. stattfinden laufen bei einem Spieler auf dem Rechner (p2p) wobei Amazon die Spieler dem passenden Server zuweisen.



> Der eigentliche Grund für den fehlenden Multiplayer liegt vermutlich in der Komplexität einen anständigen Netcode zu implementieren. Ich tippe mal das EGOSOFT dafür einfach weder das Geld noch die Manpower hat.


So gut muss der Netcode für einen Weltraumshooter auch nicht sein... keiner erwartet da DOOM, Quake oder UT Qualitäten.


----------



## Drake802 (28. August 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Google & Amazon bieten solche Serverfarmen als Service für MMOs.
> 
> Frontier Developments nutzt den Amazonservice für Elite Dangerous, und es gibt von Amazon ein Video in dem zwei Entwickler von Frontier recht ausführlich erklären wie das ganze funktioniert.
> Der "Server" der die Simulation von Wirtschaft & Politik abwickelt ist z.B. hauptsächlich eine Datenbank.
> ...



Interessant zu wissen, vor allem die Geschichte mit den p2p Servern auf den Kisten der Spieler 



Alreech schrieb:


> So gut muss der Netcode für einen Weltraumshooter auch nicht sein... keiner erwartet da DOOM, Quake oder UT Qualitäten.



Ich hatte da eher an BUPG gedacht  Deren Netcode soll ja nicht so der bringer sein. Star Citizen scheint da ja auch so seine Probleme zu haben. Zumindest liest man das immer wieder.


----------



## Jakkelien (29. August 2018)

Feuerwalze schrieb:


> Ich befürchte jedoch, dass X4 floppen wird. Nicht weil es ein schlecht es Spiel wird sondern weil viele Spieler vom Debakel um X-Totgeburt abgeschreckt wurden. Und wie es aussieht wird der Release dieses mal nicht besser als der letzte!


Dann ist der Flop aber auch verdient.
Wer nach der X-Rebirth Katastrophe ohne zu lernen wieder einen ähnlich desaströsen Release hinlegt, hat es nicht anders verdient.

Ich sehe auch Schwarz wenn Egosoft das Spiel noch dieses Jahr rausbringt. Denn für einen Titel, der in den wenigen verbleibenden Monaten fertig sein will, hat man bisher erstaunlich wenig gesehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. August 2018)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Grade weil X so Komplex ist wird es unheimlich viel Rechenpower brauchen um mehr als einen Spieler verwalten zu können. Im Singleplayer muss ja nur der Sektor berechnet werden in dem sich der Spieler grade befindet.


 Die "Logik" macht keinen Sinn !
Wenn Rechner A die Berechnungen schafft, dann müssen nicht alle Berechnungen für B neu gemacht werden.
Ok, die Transporte von B, C etc. müssen A zugespielt werden, damit der die berücksichtigt, der Mehraufwand gegenüber dem SP ist dadurch sehr überschaubar gering !

Eine Sektorbegrenzung wäre auch im SP nicht sinnvoll weil Verschiebungen dann nicht stattfinden. Sprichkommt man Zeit n wieder hat sich dort nichts verändert was extrem komisch wäre.

Im übrigen bedeutet MP bzw. Coop auch nicht beliebige Spieleranzahlen, 4 Spieler stellen nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk dar, im Gegensatz zu 64+ Spieler !


----------



## Svatlas (29. August 2018)

Nach der X-Schrott Abzocke werde ich denen nie wieder was glauben und wenn es nur Screenshots zu sehen gab.....sagt das doch mal wieder alles aus. Hier wird dem Spieler wiedermal halbgarer Schrott präsentiert.  Die bekommen nie wieder einen Cent von mir!


----------



## Drake802 (29. August 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die "Logik" macht keinen Sinn !
> Wenn Rechner A die Berechnungen schafft, dann müssen nicht alle Berechnungen für B neu gemacht werden.
> Ok, die Transporte von B, C etc. müssen A zugespielt werden, damit der die berücksichtigt, der Mehraufwand gegenüber dem SP ist dadurch sehr überschaubar gering !
> 
> ...


Du wirst lachen aber die Diskrepanz in meiner Logik ist mir schon lange bewusst. Immerhin kann man in X3 alle Sektoren mit Satelliten ausstatten und dann in Echtzeit Produktion und Logistik aus der ferne beobachten ohne das der (mittel Klasse) Rechner in die Knie geht. Warum dann also die Weigerung einen Co-Op einzubauen? 

Ich vermute ja nur das es schwerer ist als ich mir das vorstelle. Ist ja nicht so als wenn ich wirklich Ahnung davon hätte.

Was die Spielerzahlen in einem X-MP angeht gebe ich dir recht. Mehr als eine "Hand voll" Spieler macht eh keinen Sinn. Und PvP in X? Ne Ne, das muss nicht sein. Dann kann man auch gleich Eve Online Spielen  



Svatlas schrieb:


> Nach der X-Schrott Abzocke werde ich denen nie wieder was glauben und wenn es nur Screenshots zu sehen gab.....sagt das doch mal wieder alles aus. Hier wird dem Spieler wiedermal halbgarer Schrott präsentiert.  Die bekommen nie wieder einen Cent von mir!



"Nie" finde ich etwas extrem. Warum sollte man etwas boykottieren wenn es gut ist? Da kenne ich aber noch 2 Publisher die deutlich mehr Mist gebaut haben als Egosoft/Deep Silver.
Allerdings ist deine Skepsis schon berechtigt. Das gezeigte Material ist schon etwas dürftig nach so langer Entwicklungszeit. Dann muss man sich eben auch als Fan mal etwas Zusammen nehmen (ja ja ich weiß wie schwer das sein kann ^^) und auf erste Tests nach Release warten. Und vor allem nicht nur dem Urteil einer PC-Games trauen sondern auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen.
Ich werde ganz sicher auch kein Vor- oder Frühbesteller sein! Nach dem X:R Desaster muss Egosoft erst mal beweisen das sie aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben. 
Wenn X4 tatsächlich floppen sollte dann muss sich Egosoft das tatsächlich selbst zuschreiben. 
Ein völlig verbuggtes Spiel mit Gamebrakern zum Release abzuliefern und dann ~6 Monate brauchen bis der Großteil gefixt ist, kann man sich nur bei extremen Fans erlauben aber nicht bei einer so breiten Masse wie bei Steam.


----------



## Svatlas (29. August 2018)

@Drake802 Ich kann Dir versichern, das es bei mir "nie wieder" wird. Da spende ich lieber das Geld und tue damit zu 100% etwas gutes. Das können die bei mir nicht mehr gut machen. Ich bin nicht so doof und lasse mich 2x abzocken. Wenn das Spiel mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von "1%" sehr gut werden sollte, werde ich es nicht kaufen.


----------



## Drake802 (29. August 2018)

Svatlas schrieb:


> @Drake802 Ich kann Dir versichern, das es bei mir "nie wieder" wird. Da spende ich lieber das Geld und tue damit zu 100% etwas gutes. Das können die bei mir nicht mehr gut machen. Ich bin nicht so doof und lasse mich 2x abzocken. Wenn das Spiel mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von "1%" sehr gut werden sollte, werde ich es nicht kaufen.



Na dann hoffe ich mal das du die selbe Einstellung auch bei anderen Titeln hast (in Richtung EA und Ubisoft schiel ...) 
Aber ist ja deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Javata (30. November 2018)

Ich wäre mit einem Spiel wie Freelancer ja persönlich viel glücklicher. Etwas mehr Handlung, etwas (vll auch viel) bessere Nebenquests, mehr Schiffe, Waffen etc... halt angepasst an das Leistungsvermögen heutiger PCs und im Optimum ein Endgame das lange motivieren kann.


----------

